
Ask HN: How Long Is Reasonable Onboarding? - bgroat
I&#x27;ve recently joined a team as a junior&#x2F;intermediate after years of working solo and I&#x27;m not extremely confident in how quickly I&#x27;m learning&#x2F;becoming productive.<p>In your experience how long is reasonable for a web developer working on an inherited suite of applications to become productive in a React and Laravel environment?<p>Of
======
davismwfl
Project complexity, project maturity and size will have significant impacts.
As well your experience and the teams maturity and makeup will all have
considerable influence.

In general, assuming a decent size and moderately mature project I’d say after
2 weeks you should grasp the high level code base and be able to make small
updates/fixes. After 30 days you should be able to do most work on your own
with your questions going down.

Now, a very immature project (and/or team) or super complex project could take
1-3 months to reach the same state.

